
Looking for Beta users who will be granted a lifetime free access - SchLaszlo
http://nariko.io/
======
SchLaszlo
Nariko.io is a visual feedback tool to give and receive screenshot attached
comments about the design and UX of the iOS application you are currently
developing or designing. It's currently in Beta and could be a useful addition
to everyone's arsenal who is working on apps. Early adopters will be granted a
lifetime free access.

